# Your most frightening moment in a game?



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

_*Talk about some of the most frightening things ever to happen in your gaming life.*_
_________________________________________________
_Read before posting:_
-Don't make fun of people for getting scared over something not scary to you.
-Try not to get too off topic.
-Don't post anything nude or too bloody.
-If you want to shorten your post and make it look spiffy,visit the BBCode list Here.
_________________________________________________
_Other threads similar to this:_

Who was the strongest boss you ever delt with? 
Best song in a game you've played? 

_________________________________________________

_FAQs_

Q: What do you mean "Most Frightening" ?
A: Simply talk/discuss about one of the scariest things to ever happen in a game you've played or seen someone play with your fellow TBT members.Be careful about what you post.
Q: Can I post a video clip of the moment?
A: Of course,but once again,watch what you post!

_________________________________________________





_In the game Condemned:Criminal Origins for the Xbox 360,there was a part in the first level that made me jump.It was the end of the level and the serial killer got me.He grabbed me and killed a police officer and you were completely helpless.Doesn't sound too scary,but you would have to play the game to understand.How the level ended really made me go "What the hell...?" He just threw you out the window and I thought it was gameover,but I guess it wasn't. . . e_e_


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Your avatar freaks me out. 
I'd rather not say the scariest moment...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Resident Evil 4... the oven guy.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Your avatar freaks me out.
> I'd rather not say the scariest moment...


Yeah,Peggy has that effect on people. . .

Alright,then lets all wait for someone to post and we'll talk about it.

//Back into the real topic


----------



## Kyle (Jan 19, 2009)

The *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing piano in Super Mario 64. First time a vidya gaem scared me.
I shat bricks.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

in L4D the horde came at me in a bedroom and once i killed em all i didnt hear the tank come 

then we had a blackout XD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> in L4D the horde came at me in a bedroom and once i killed em all i didnt hear the tank come
> 
> then we had a blackout XD


I don't find L4D scary anymore.
Yeah, the first time yopu come across a tank or witch is like "Oh no!"
But other than that, it's ok. As I play with people that I talk to. So I don't feel alone or scared.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 4... the oven guy.


RE4 in general freaked me out but was a truly awesome game.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh but everyone else was dead


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, when a chainsaw got a little too close for comfort... bit tense.
Then they'd end up killing me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

A really good remakes of the Silent Hill level.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
OH NOES!!
Yeah, when you end up on your own... you're screwed.
What do you play it on? (pc, xbox)


----------



## Erica (Jan 19, 2009)

When Resetti turned off the lights when he was talking to me. I thought he reseted.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pc


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on xbox...
Anyway, back to the topic.
I was just playing a bit of Left 4 Dead, and it decides to spawn a tank (the big things) in an air vent with me... How can it fit in here?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 4... the oven guy.


That part scared the *CEN-2.0-SORD* out of me, almost dropped my controller.

Also, most of RE2, Some other parts in RE4, and Dead Space.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its using hax

or its pro


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I'm not going near Dead Space... that will freak me out.
I played a bit of the demo, and not for me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, and today when I was playing L4D on the No Mercy On the finale when I turned around to see a Tank in my face who proceeded to punch me off the building and fall 28 floors to my death.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and today when I was playing L4D on the No Mercy On the finale when I turned around to see a Tank in my face who proceeded to punch me off the building and fall 28 floors to my death.


That happened to my friend on his first go of L4D...
He screamed like a big girl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

The first time I played Luigi's Mansion when I was a kid.


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Really? Well, actually that was scary for me.
And to be honest? Ocarina of Time. Royal family crypt. ****. Scary.
And then I played it again and it wasnt as scary. Especially since I'm no lonnger six.
But the redeads are so pwnage scary. :/
And I can't believe I remember the poem, it must have been burned into my mind after being shocked so much.. -__-

Restless souls wander,
Where the don't belong,
Put them at rest,
With this song.


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is embarrassing but when bowser jumped out of the sky during super mario 3 that totally caught me off guard when i was younger


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

I still say the Silent Hill level of Little Big Planet. That was so freakin scary, it was amazing. The Dead Space level wasn't as scary as it as cool.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 20, 2009)

SAMwich  was scared playing Resident Evil 4.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm.....well usually the scariest moments in a game for me is when I have to fight a monster and have no idea what to do...and I have like 1 life left. xD [Probably the zombies in the Loz:WW that grab and choke you...they totally catch me off guard xD]
I haven't played many action games besides like the LoZ xD


----------



## Andrew (Jan 20, 2009)

When i was playing halo 3 on live someone poped out and shot me with a rocket launcher x.x


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The first time I played Luigi's Mansion when I was a kid.


lol same thing


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 20, 2009)

It was Call of Duty 3 for Wii.
The guy told me to check the house. I did, an a Nazi showed up out of nowhere x_x
Screamed like a girl. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/bg8zikZuUfw&eurl=http://video.google.com/videosearch?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=Silent+Hill+Level+of+Little+Big+PLanetiurl=http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/bg8zikZuUfw/hqdefault.jpg

This.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 20, 2009)

trying to start luigi's mansion
that thing scared me to death 
when i was younger lol
those stupid ghosts
everytime my dad ran into something or whatever
i screammed lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/bg8zikZuUfw&eurl=http://video.google.com/videosearch?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=Silent+Hill+Level+of+Little+Big+PLanetiurl=http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/bg8zikZuUfw/hqdefault.jpg
> 
> This.


It was just so creepy. I thought something was gonna jump out at me and insta-death.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 20, 2009)

re4. first time i played i walked into this little shack and a person came out and attaked me


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

First time playing the LoZ WW, I'd never played a game like that and when I saw the monsters I was like "OMG" But I was a *CEN-8.3-SORD* cat back then.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

the first time I played MegaMan 64, I was underground and I walked through a door. It was on ordinary hallway going forwards and right. The minute I walked out the doorway forwards and I hear, "BOOMBOOMBOOM!!"
And when I look to the right there was a HUGEAS* reaverbot 20 ft high punding 2 clubs and making mini nukes. I died in one shot.
But I remember where he was and can kill him now.
But if i dont it still scares me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2009)

Barney Hide and Seek.... >_>


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Barney Hide and Seek.... >_>


XD


----------



## Zachary (Jan 20, 2009)

The flood on Halo. Scary little things gave me nightmares.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

Zombies on Ocarina of Time when you first go into the future.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

WHEN I DIED XD


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

OH AND ZOMBIES FROM RESIDENT EVIL XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 20, 2009)

Two words...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2iN3jeWypxY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2iN3jeWypxY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<big><big><big><big>Dead Hand.</big></big></big></big>



The Shadow Temple and Bottom of the Well scarred me for life...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

^LOL^ DEAD HAND LOL


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 20, 2009)

i glitched the game and versed it as young link... I GOT PWND...


----------



## Awesome.Me (Jan 20, 2009)

I was playing (I forgot what game...) at night and nobody was awake and then something popped on the screen that looked like a zombie and it screamed, so I screamed and almost wet my pants. Then something really nasty started to happen (with the eye ball of the zombie-thing). I was FREAKED OUT!


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome.Me said:
			
		

> I was playing (I forgot what game...) at night and nobody was awake and then something popped on the screen that looked like a zombie and it screamed, so I screamed and almost wet my pants. Then something really nasty started to happen (with the eye ball of the zombie-thing). I was FREAKED OUT!


lol ur funny anyways i dont play M rated games (or  not allowed to at least :'(  :gyroidverymad:  MOM!!!!!)so i dont no y im posting anything but uh........hi :gyroiddance:


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol i get freaked out in alot of games. Even in games that aren't scary lol. I'm suspecting something but it doesn't happen and then all of sudden it happens. Lol. Umm. Dead space freaked me out. Damn aliens..


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 22, 2009)

hmmm getting past Mosh 1 on Raining Blood on Expert in Guitar Hero


----------



## Thaier (Jan 22, 2009)

The scariest moment in my gaming life was seeing Wii Music...


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Jan 22, 2009)

The two games that scared me the most was Resident Evil remake for the GameCube and Silent Hill 3 for the Playstation 2.




			
				Thaier said:
			
		

> The scariest moment in my gaming life was seeing Wii Music...


That gave me lol's.


----------



## Tyrai (Jan 24, 2009)

Most of the Resident Evil games apart from 4.

Resident Evil 1: Claustrophobic atmosphere and it just freaked me out.
Resident Evil 2: Claustrophobic atmosphere and when a licker jumped and smashed through a window.
Resident Evil 3: Claustrophobic atmosphere and the Nemesis

-Sighs-


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2009)

Funny thing is I was telling my friend about this moment last night. It might not be my scariest but it was one that definitely freaked me out. In Bioshock when your in the medical pavilion looking for Dr. Steinmen, you go into a room with a freaky corpse on an operating table. Great start right? Anyway in the far corner is an audio diary so of course I want to go get it. I'm in the room alone but as soon as I grab the diary I turn around and right there is a splicer. Just standing right there staring at me. I paused the game and walked out of my room because it just plan freaked me out.

The creepiness of it really isn't conveyed well in writing but trust me it is jump worthy.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

My scariest video game moment was when I was at a friend's house playing RE4.  I was going up the stairs inside this one abandoned house when all of a sudden, the chainsaw guy with a bag over his head jumps out of nowhere.  This was the first time I ever played RE4 so you can expect I never saw that coming...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I finally got to the finalhazzard on sa2b.


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 24, 2009)

Once I was playing Grand Theift Auto for ps2 I GOT A TANK!!!!! KILLED EVERYONE I SAW....THEN THERE WERE TEN COPS AFTER ME!!!!!!! I DIED IN THE END....but I had funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 24, 2009)

umm, gears of war. That game freaked me out!


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 24, 2009)

The trailer for the game called "Winter" just freaked the hell out of me.

Watch the trailer on IGN or something. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

When I was a kid I refused to step foot into Hyrule Field at night in Ocarina of Time. But now I've destroyed the game 100%. Conquered my fears


----------



## Muse (Jan 25, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> The trailer for the game called "Winter" just freaked the hell out of me.
> 
> Watch the trailer on IGN or something. You'll see what I mean.


Looks real fun and the lady with the pipe legs is beautiful. 

c:


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 25, 2009)

i played resident evil 3 nemesis on the dreamcast ( actually my brother did)
but anyway i was like 4 and everythin including nemesis and the weird giant spider ppl dat jump form teh wallz...that game is still kinda freakeh..


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 25, 2009)

when i played left 4 dead for the first time...
the zombie freaking destroyed my face  :'(


----------



## Jarv156 (Jan 27, 2009)

Labyrinth zone from sonic 1, rising platforms, spikes on chains, water, hidden enemies, and <big><big>DROWNING</big></big> it scarred me for life when I was 5.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://uk.youtube.com/v/pRPv_MMB_Rk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://uk.youtube.com/v/pRPv_MMB_Rk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
I still hate that damn level today, but for some strange reason, I am unaffected by water levels in other sonic games.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 27, 2009)

Dead Space. I got ganged up on then the whole street's power went off within a second of me dying.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 27, 2009)

In Super Smash Bros. Brawl I hated Tabuu, he was so scary! I screamed every time he unleashed an attack.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 27, 2009)

In animal crossing my guy fell and scraped his knee...

I cried for a week...


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

i didnt think L4D was scary but was scary was in the medical pallivan (bioshock) theres this table and i was walking up to it and all the sudden this person is under the table and throws the table and runs after me. i paused the game and ran out of the room. then walked back in and pressed pause lol i was such a Baby at the begging of that game


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 27, 2009)

in kh2 when i almost got killed for the 45th time when i was about to kill the water n00b but i beat him.


----------

